# Some Sales



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I was just looking online for some products that are on sale. I found some decent deals.

-http://www.petsolutions.com/Ice-Cap-Ballasts-Model-3000+I16003000+C99997.aspx

-http://www.petsolutions.com/Pinnacle-Series-RO-Units+I10130120+C99999.aspx

-http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602&prodid=6139&catid=113


----------

